# Late season bear bait tips/help????



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

Baits are starting to run a bit cold(no pun intended) I was wondering if anyone has any ideas for a good bait type? I'm just not having any luck, :yikes:, any help or tips will be helpfull.

Current bait mix
a. 1 gallon of corn
b. 1 gallon of sweet feed (a molassas and processed grain mix)
c. 1 can of wet dog food
d. few scoops of fudge
e. 1 to 2 gallons of blueberry pie filling
f. 2 to 4 loafs of bread
g. 1 large gatoraid bottle sized molassas bomb (warm water and a cup of molassas mixed together)


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

I don't know. Looks good to me. You could try advertising again. Bacon or honey burn. 

If there are any acorns near where your hunting. You might just have to be patient.

Not much help I know. But atleast, you know the bigger bears are the last ones to den.

Good luck!


----------



## wolverinehuntclub (Oct 11, 2009)

Find somebody with dogs in a hurry ! That would be your best chance.I hope I am wrong but sadly that is how it is this late in the season in Michigan. What District are you in ?Good Luck the remainder of your season .


----------



## Boatown (Nov 27, 2004)

Jelly Donuts, molassas, Fish Gut's Old food scraps from dinner,
The Smeller the better


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you have any beaver meat?


----------



## I-MUST-HUNT (Nov 8, 2007)

wolverinehuntclub said:


> Find somebody with dogs in a hurry ! That would be your best chance.I hope I am wrong but sadly that is how it is this late in the season in Michigan. What District are you in ?Good Luck the remainder of your season .


I'm in the gwinn area around Chatam area.....Ya know I'll try stink bait if I can make something up


----------



## Musket (May 11, 2009)

Your bait sounds good, I would recommend that you should try to find some Oak trees that are still dropping acorns and make a bait pile there. Good luck on your final days. 
Gary.


----------



## North wind (Oct 19, 2009)

skullman said:


> Do you have any beaver meat?


+2 on the beaver...


----------



## thehuntingauthority (Oct 22, 2009)

You might as well give up if you dont have any doggies to hunt with


----------



## FEEL-N-LUCKY (Oct 12, 2009)

Try a Maple flavor Bacon burn, then pour the grease on your pile, then sit back and watch out.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

The problem is not with what you are baiting with; it's where you are baiting. Bears are getting ready to hibernate so their range has shrunk considerably. Bait where there is fresh bear sign not where you want them to be.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)




----------

